# font used by bajaj for there vehicles ??????



## abhasbajpai (Nov 29, 2005)

i just want to know that which font is used by bajaj auto ltd
to write names of there vehicles right from 
caliber,pulser,discover,avanger and wave
help needed ?????


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 29, 2005)

there must be no specific font!!!!
they are just styles used.....don't hope it to d/l in ur PC!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 29, 2005)

well not all fonts they use are same !!!!

so its like personal choice ..

i wonder this attract a copyright issue !!!


----------



## godsownman (Nov 30, 2005)

Yah as bala4digit said , I do think so , they are not fonts but just some sort of stylish writting or styles.


----------



## abhasbajpai (Nov 30, 2005)

> I do think so , they are not fonts but just some sort of stylish writting or styles.


well can any body elobrate what isa styles
i was talking abt font because the letters are the same
take example of letter R
its same in 
caliber
discover
pulser
avanger
then 
letter E
its same
if you deeply c the logo writing its the same for all right form caliber to evanger
u can c it here
*www.bajajauto.com/vehicle/motorcycleindex.asp


----------



## godsownman (Nov 30, 2005)

What I meant by stylish writting is just a form of design while you write. The logic I applied  is when we have to using a little cursive or a little informal handwriiting when decorating something ....

Hope you understand.

Regards


----------



## abhasbajpai (Nov 30, 2005)

> What I meant by stylish writting is just a form of design while you write. The logic I applied is when we have to using a little cursive or a little informal handwriiting when decorating something ....


but wouldnt it be easy for a co. to make font for this kind of repetetive work as they r using the same font or style from last 3 ( from the launch of caliber 115) till today and sign are they will use it in future also as their new dtsi scooter wave has the samr thing same font.


----------



## godsownman (Nov 30, 2005)

abhasbajpai said:
			
		

> but wouldnt it be easy for a co. to make font for this kind of repetetive work as they r using the same font or style from last 3 ( from the launch of caliber 115) till today and sign are they will use it in future also as their new dtsi scooter wave has the samr thing same font.




Exactly thats what I meant , once the style is designed it is just mass produced and applied on the bikes. 

Regards


----------



## godsownman (Nov 30, 2005)

On 2nd thought,

There must be some font .Its good we discussed it .


----------



## vignesh (Nov 30, 2005)

Wow..Nice discussion ..I think there is a font just try searching..


----------



## abhasbajpai (Dec 1, 2005)

> Wow..Nice discussion ..I think there is a font just try searching..


buddy thats what i am doing for last 2 months but no sucsess.
meanwhile that is a font (smbody from bajaj conformed it) 
so please help me finding out


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

i cant confirm it as it is based on observation only


i think lucida handwriting with the bold text comes close !!!

just an observation mind you !!!


----------



## dreams (Dec 1, 2005)

try 2 contact bajaj guys.. u can get the mail addr frm their site..


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 2, 2005)

I think I may be able to help you...

avenger font is basically viner hand itc, bold italic,  slightly modified with fontographer for a professional look.

the others i'll take a look and update

edit: avenger also looks like the beast wars font...


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 2, 2005)

bajaj ct100  is obviou s- a mixture of ethnocentric and terminator.. im guessing they typed in terminator and cut the edges of the T in photoshop after rasterizing the layer.


update: c -term
t-term, cut the edges
1-ethno
00-term


update 2:
the DTS-i is in impact


uopdate 3: pulsar and discover are heavily photoshopped version of viner hand....although they may be a font which leaves conections between letters...im not sure...


update 4: the wind 125 is dungeon font....too obvious im guessing they typed Wind twice in bold, overlapped them to get a thick effect, rotated it, and put a outer glow.(am i using too many photoshop jargons? sorry...)


----------



## Aseem Nasnodkar (Dec 4, 2005)

They all could have ccustom made fonts...

Mayb just changing a few corners and lines in some other fonts.


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Dec 4, 2005)

@Aseem

it is easier typing in an already existing font and make the changes you need in a graphics editing software like photoshop. most of the fonts today are not created from scratch, but they just modify existing fonts to their liking.


----------



## Grace (Dec 5, 2005)

I wanted to know the font used in Wave


----------



## abhasbajpai (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks all of you
i ll also think that they r fonts modified in photoshop and the layer styles save din photoshop


----------

